# After much debate....



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

It took me a while to talk myself into it, but I finally cracked and went for it.

All I can say so far is its not as easy as its made to look, but when you get your first shot right its magical


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Good choice!

You might want to crop out the right side of the photo though


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Someone has a sweet tooth! Monin syrups with dispensing pumps...flavoured latte anyone?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Haha, I deny ownership of those! On the upside is since we've got this the missus hasn't used them at all.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Good choice!
> 
> You might want to crop out the right side of the photo though


Too late...he is already dead to me!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice, how are you finding the grinder as I got one a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Look great. Nice set up


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Seems to clump up a little bit, but having read a bit more I guess that could be down to the fresh bean being quite oily it is less of an issue as the coffee gets a bit older. On the whole I'm happy with it especially as I use a press at work so going from one to another and back again settings wise is easy enough.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's hope it lasts


----------

